# Calves, Upside Down, Graduation Day



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of the calves that graduate this week. Weaned, vaccinated 2 rounds, on feed, ryegrass and drinking from a trough. The hardest part was getting them to stand upside down.

Trying a new sale barn that has more buyers and a demand for weaned/pre-conditioned calves. Will have 25 in this group and see how it goes.

Crossing my fingers.

** If a moderator can flip the picture it would be greatly appreciated **


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Didn't get the pic Tim, but hope you the best of luck (not really "luck"...more of a pay-off for your hard work) with the sale.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Didn't get the pic Tim, but hope you the best of luck (not really "luck"...more of a pay-off for your hard work) with the sale.
> 
> Mark


Thanks.

I finally got the picture to load but upside down.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not a moderator but here is your photo. Very nice looking calves!!!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm not a moderator but here is your photo. Very nice looking calves!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The calves sold well considering. The cattle market in general had dropped and calf prices were down this week. I saw the state recorder fellow who does the weekly reports. He said prices were down 5 to 10 cents across the state compared to last week.

When the sale began I was really concerned. I watched some nice calves just off the Momma sell at a buyers market.

When our calves came in and the background was given it generated interest. There were 6 or 7 buyers bidding at once. Makes a fellow smile inside.

Our calves brought between $80 and $110 per head over comparable calves with no added value. It is nice to feel I am finally getting paid for doing a little extra.


----------

